# Ceramic Pads putting out a lot of dust



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hawk, ebc


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have Akebonos on mine. Virtually dustless, no fade, and none of that shaking bullcrap the stock pads did when they'd overheat. 

Most non-racing "ceramic" pads are a ceramic compound and not true ceramic. The Cruzes OEM brakes are actually classified as "ceramic".


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, a lot of the "ceramic" pads are NOT dustless. I use Performance Friction Carbon Metallic pads. Not ceramic and no dust. The compound is the key.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I ended up replacing them with Napa Premium pads and the car rides much better. A lot less noise and seems more solid! I just bought the other pads from Advance back in February and they were "not what I expected them to be. Oh well.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought Wearever ceramic front pads from Advance Auto Parts. After a few hundred miles they started squealing every time you stopped. Counterman at Advance said they needed lubrication and I told him they had been lubed with brake grease at installation. He told me "ceramic pads need time to wear in" and keep driving. I finally pulled the wheels off to find both rotors badly grooved inside and out. Pulled the pads to find they had chunks of scrap iron or steel incorporated in the pad material. Wearever pads were made in China. Took the pads, rotors, and receipt back to the Bozo at Advance and got my money back. Went down the street to O'Reily's and ordered my tried and true Performance Friction pads, and new rotors.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Patman I have come to the conclusion that you should just change yer brakes pads every 4 months or 2.000 miles which ever comes first ..

Cincinnatti is just to rough on Brakes apparently !


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

The O'Reilly private label pads are made by Morse.

They are okay consumer grade pads. Just okay.

They'll stop the car adequately, but I heard a lot of complaints about excess dust, noise, etc...

I'm pleasantly surprised that there is enough rotor to be machined. Many cars today are pretty close to discard width from the factory.

Who cut the rotors? When I was at O'Reilly, I was lightly reprimanded for the way I machined rotors. I would do at least one light fast cut (you can tell on the first cut if the rotor is going to clean up or not) a slow finishing cut with the chatter band etc... in place, and then rotary sand a non directional finish. 

I was actually taking less off with multiple passes than most of the guys were with the "turn and burn" method. Mine took quite a bit longer.

Run the bits in deep and do one fast pass was pretty much SOP in all the stores I worked in.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Patman I have come to the conclusion that you should just change yer brakes pads every 4 months or 2.000 miles which ever comes first ..
> 
> Cincinnati is just to rough on Brakes apparently !



Brian I was waiting for your comment about this!(So much I was going to put a comment in my initial post to tell you not to say anything! Got a good laugh out of it this morning LOL) I am glad it turned out to be the pads were crap and not the rotors that I was about to replace, I knew something did not seem right with my brakes since I replace back in Feb. With all the construction and "streetcar building" we have going on down here, it is rough on brakes suspensions and drivers. How did you remember it was 4 months and 4000 miles. I track my maintenance on a spreadsheet on my computer(got a spreadsheet of my maintenance). Sometimes I hate to say you get what you pay for when it comes to parts and sometimes the junk they sell at the big stores like Advance is just garbage and it turns out to be junk or a poor quality product esp on new design with limited availability.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I bought Wearever ceramic front pads from Advance Auto Parts. After a few hundred miles they started squealing every time you stopped. Counterman at Advance said they needed lubrication and I told him they had been lubed with brake grease at installation. He told me "ceramic pads need time to wear in" and keep driving. I finally pulled the wheels off to find both rotors badly grooved inside and out. Pulled the pads to find they had chunks of scrap iron or steel incorporated in the pad material. Wearever pads were made in China. Took the pads, rotors, and receipt back to the Bozo at Advance and got my money back. Went down the street to O'Reily's and ordered my tried and true Performance Friction pads, and new rotors.


Ditto about qualityand squealing. I am not sure I have the receipt and I know I don't have the box to return. When I took the pads off the car, I saw all the chunks of scrap iron or steel incorporated in the pad material and glad they did not screw up my rotors. Now the premium Napa pads are on the car, the car runs smoother and rolls faster. Maybe MPG will increase? Did after I replaced first time. Not time to test MPG on Hwy yet. I bet MPG goes up!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Patman I have come to the conclusion that you should just change yer brakes pads every 4 months or 2.000 miles which ever comes first ..
> 
> Cincinnatiis just to rough on Brakes apparently !



I am glad it turned out to be the pads were crap and not the rotors that I was about to replace, I knew something did not seem right with my brakes since I replace back in Feb. With all the construction and "streetcar building" we have going on down here, it is rough on brakes suspensions and drivers I was waiting for all the construction to clear up to see if improves good thing I didn't.

Another unexpected result: There was a noise I thought was in my dash board/speed o area that went away once I replaced the pads. sounded like something was loose in that area.


----------

